# Murphy and Scarletti's 7/9



## 2knees (Jul 8, 2011)

so who's going?  I'll be there.  Brian, you and sev right?  Jeff, steve, anyone else interested?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2011)

We'll be there! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 8, 2011)

2knees said:


> so who's going?  I'll be there.  Brian, you and sev right?  Jeff, steve, anyone else interested?



I should be able to make it.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Gonna try like hell...Might bring the old lady too

Steveo


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

Is this a band thang :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jul 9, 2011)

Probably gonna shoot by for a beer or 3

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I should be able to make it.



We're expecting you to be there!



powhunter said:


> Probably gonna shoot by for a beer or 3
> 
> Steveo



Awesome! I'm sure I'm good for at least 3 drinks....


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2011)

what time are you guys going?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2011)

2knees said:


> what time are you guys going?



I plan on being there for the start at 10.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> We're expecting you to be there!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I'm sure I'm good for at least 3 drinks....



Ok ok, I'll be there, just need to keep busy so I don't fall asleep between now and then.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Ok ok, I'll be there, just need to keep busy so I don't fall asleep between now and then.



I know it's late for you Jeff... but you can do it!  BTW - Riding tomorrow AM if you're interested.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jul 10, 2011)

Dang...I wish I had seen this earlier. I live just a couple of miles from Murphy's and go there every Tuesday night for trivia.

I've never met any of you, but I know we both ski and ride the same trails regularly, so it would have been great to meet some new skiers/riders in the area.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2011)

Bummer bheemsoth  It would have been cool to meet you!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Probably gonna shoot by for a beer or 3
> 
> Steveo



What happened to you Steveo?  All of the sudden you were just gone???


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What happened to you Steveo?  All of the sudden you were just gone???



He was gone in 2 1/2 beers, the remaining half beer was left on the table all night in his honor!


----------



## powhunter (Jul 11, 2011)

Was totally spent from work..The 2.5 beers put me over the top

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Was totally spent from work..The 2.5 beers put me over the top
> 
> Steveo



I hear that.  Glad you came by for a bit.  

We need to get out for a MTB ride soon!


----------

